# Back/Pull Plow



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

So after a month of plowing I have realized that a back/pull plow would definitely make things go faster on residential contracts so I can add more onto my route. I was just curious as to what everyones opinions are on which plow to purchase? I wont be making the purchase this season but might be doing so during the off season.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Look up daneils. I think that they would be better for residential plowing as they do not stick out as far behing your truck like an ebling or a snowman. I plan on purchasing a daniels someday


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Artic? If you're on Eastern Canada.

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/steel_pp.php

I picked up a used one from Daner. Sorry, it's not for sale. Haven't put it to work yet. but I surely plan to. i need to get a plow for the front end, but that may have to wait for a hell of a deal on a Fisher HT. If anybody wants to part with their used one gimme a call. Or if there is a dealer looking to deal.... PM me.


----------



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

I have welded a backdrag bar on the rear of my wear bar, it seams to work and is much less expensive than toting around a bulky box behind you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

KCsnowman;954664 said:


> I have welded a backdrag bar on the rear of my wear bar, it seams to work and is much less expensive than toting around a bulky box behind you.


Still trying to be polite and all, but this post is just ignorant.

If someone is doing mainly resi's, the only way to do them faster than with a back blade is to do them like Neige does.

Get in touch with JD Dave. He's an Ebling dealer and there is no better back blade than an Ebling.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;954768 said:


> Still trying to be polite and all, but this post is just ignorant.
> 
> If someone is doing mainly resi's, the only way to do them faster than with a back blade is to do them like Neige does.
> 
> Get in touch with JD Dave. He's an Ebling dealer and there is no better back blade than an Ebling.


Just to add to Mark's post, YOU CAN buy an Ebling blade WITHOUT the wings & buy & install them later. Gives more flexibility longterm IMO. I think when veiwers here are only seeing the expandable Eblings here, they may not realize they can actually just purchase a simple 8' to start.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;954768 said:


> Still trying to be polite and all, but this post is just ignorant.
> 
> If someone is doing mainly resi's, the only way to do them faster than with a back blade is to do them like Neige does.
> 
> Get in touch with JD Dave. He's an Ebling dealer and there is no better back blade than an Ebling.


PLEASE!!!.....Everyone Read the Disclaimer Before you delete this post...I cant afford to lose anymore on my post count....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;954775 said:


> Just to add to Mark's post, YOU CAN buy an Ebling blade WITHOUT the wings & buy & install them later. Gives more flexibility longterm IMO. I think when veiwers here are only seeing the expandable Eblings here, they may not realize they can actually just purchase a simple 8' to start.


Should have mentioned that right away.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;954768 said:


> Still trying to be polite and all, but this post is just ignorant.
> 
> If someone is doing mainly resi's, the only way to do them faster than with a back blade is to do them like Neige does.
> 
> Get in touch with JD Dave. He's an Ebling dealer and there is no better back blade than an Ebling.


Thanks for the plug Mark. Daniels does make a nice back blade if you don't want wings but if you look at them side by side I'm 100% sure you'll buy the Ebling. Take the time to look at both and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

If you're in London the choice is Arctic. I've had one for at least 5 years and I love it. Once you use one you'll never go back. Ebling's are sweet, but are out of most people's price range. I'd love to have one if money was no object. The Arctic is a really nice, well built unit. It's very simple and easy to operate....and you can drop your tail gate with the pull plow all the way up without any clearance issues. By the way, if you talk to anyone at Arctic, tell them to offer the Plow Partner in yellow and red. They would double their sales.


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

here's a link to a 6 1/2' backdragger, it's small but the price is right
http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-other-Snow-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ177836466


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

Snowman 7' .


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The Ebling looks like a great unit. Maybe I'll get one some day.....but I can only speak from personal experience on the 8ft Daniels unit, and it has been awsome. Simple and rugged in design.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I have loved both of my Daniels blades. They're very strong and not bulky at all. Saves a lot of time on residential. Less money than Ebling and fewer parts to break.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Not to mention that Daniels blades dont stick out as far behind your truck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

thesnowman269;962924 said:


> Not to mention that Daniels blades dont stick out as far behind your truck!


Do the 8ft Eblings stick out 3 ft from your truck? I'm not sure they have the same lift design as the hydro wing models. I really don't know. The one thing about Eblings paralel lift is when you back up to a garage door the blade always stays the same distance which makes for less mistakes. Daniel's makes really good equipment and I really can't say anything bad about them either because I own some of there products.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

thesnowman269;962924 said:


> Not to mention that Daniels blades dont stick out as far behind your truck!


Maybe I'm ignorant to this as I've never run either one, but wouldn't the extra distance from the truck be a benefit for:

- More snow collected before it's crowding your back tires
- Better vision to the back plow from the cab?
- Weight farther behind the axle, assuming you have a frount plow, is a good thing?

That being said, those are only presumptions, & I could be dead wrong, & I'm not even sure one brand would stick out substancially farther to make a difference anyway.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I figure the shorter your truck is the easier it is to turn around in resis. The lenght you save with the daniels is worth it to me. Now dont get me wrong I have heard many many good things about eblings, If I did commercial lots I would be looking into one. But because they done stick out very far behind your truck I would Imagine that they would be the better choice for driveways. Both are great products I was just think on the lines of manuverability.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think once you get used to whatever you have on the back, it's not going to be much of an issue. You can only get so close to the garage door with any pull plow, it's not worth hitting the door to get that small amount. Plus your wasting time if your trying to manuver the blade to within inches of the door.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;962993 said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant to this as I've never run either one, but wouldn't the extra distance from the truck be a benefit for:
> 
> - More snow collected before it's crowding your back tires *that seems logical*
> - Better vision to the back plow from the cab?*dont see it making any difference myself*
> ...


Like I've posted before....I have been very happy with my Daniels, but would definitely consider an Ebling if purchasing another backplow in the future.


----------

